# Barred Midas



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I have a Barred Midas, what am I in store for?? I bought him from a LFS not knowing what he was along with 2 Firemouth's.. They weren't sure what he was, he "was in a bag of red devils but hes not red"... He has already killed the biggest firemouth, but leaves the small one alone. I have a 29 gal tank now and am in the process of looking for something a lot bigger 75gal or so.. Him and the firemouth were the same size but he is almost 2 times as big now. He spends most of his day digging and moving gravel around the tank. He is right around 4".. He is skidish though and hard to get a good pic of. He hides up by the filter if I come up to the tank. I'll try to get a good pic of him so you guys can check him out. I bought him 12 feeder guppies a week ago and it took him 2-3 days to eat them all. He seems to get along with the other firemouth as they have their own "cave" to chill in.

THANKS

Jeremy


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

your in for a 14" dick headed killer :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

gage said:


> your in for a 14" dick headed killer :lol:


 Ditto , but they make awsome wet pets though. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He's not a barred midas...I made the same comment in your thread in the unidentified section. Barred midas do not never show spangling, yours does. As mentioned in that other thread, it appears to be a festae/texas cross.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmnn... Texas/ festae.. sheesh, what a combo horny/killer is what it'll grow up to be if that's the case :lol:


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> He's not a barred midas...I made the same comment in your thread in the unidentified section. Barred midas do not never show spangling, yours does. As mentioned in that other thread, it appears to be a festae/texas cross.


Thanks.. I'll try to get a better pic of him. He also changes color rapidly, when he get aggersive or scared he gets really dark. Do you think he will still get big?

Jeremy


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

oh yes, 8-10 inches guaranteed.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Hmnn... Texas/ festae.. sheesh, what a combo horny/killer is what it'll grow up to be if that's the case :lol:


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

well, it depends whos genes he takes on. Festae get 16" and male Texas can get 12, 10 being common.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are the best pics I could get. He is 4" in lenght.
































What do you think?

THANKS guys

Jeremy


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, i have to agree with SK, festae x cyanoguttatus


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Very interesting, which also makes it difficult to give advice on seeing as it looks to be a hybrid... Pretty though, just keep a close eye on it and see what it does. If it gets too aggressive then you'll have to make a decision...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, it's a stunning fish...I'd have grabbed it in an instant if I'd come across it in a store.

It is hard to say how it will turn out - size, aggression, appearance, blah blah - because of the fact that it's a mix. I would say you can probably count on it getting about 12" if it's a male, give or take a few, and will probably be fairly aggressive. But then, that will also depend on the individual fish's personality, maybe it won't be.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Tell you why it's hard, Mussin, I've bred black belt to synspilum, some fry grow up really fast and get huge, some stay super small. It's wierd, but I suppose that's the reason why hybrids are hybrids...

Now I know this can happen in a "normal" spawn when the whole spawn is kept and raised together, but these were not in the same tank, and they were fed the same and so on and so on. Some grew to 11" in two years, some only grew to five inches... It's a c.rap shoot...


----------

